# Egg shells okay?



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sometimes I get a hard-boiled egg that I just can't peel. It's nothing but little, tiny pieces that have to be picked off one by one. I get so frustrated I usually just through the whole egg in the trash.

Is it okay for Penny to have the egg with the shell still on it?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona gets a couple hard boiled eggs every week. I crush up the shell with my fingers and give them along with the egg, great source of calcium!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep, Ranger gets a raw egg every few days and he eats it shell and all. Like GoldenCamper said, a good source of calcium!

And a little tip: if the pieces aren't coming off except in little bits, it means the suction hasn't been released enough. Whack that egg hard on both ends and on the sides and it will "release" the shells so you'll be able to get them off in big pieces without a lot of the egg coming off, too.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OKAY!! I really hate wasting food like that. The pieces of shell are cracked to the size of millimeter x millimeters. Still can't get the dang thing peeled.


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

Eggs are too fresh probably. Another trick I use is to dunk them straight into ice water after boiling and they peel right off when they cool.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

All the dogs have eaten fresh eggs shells and all. Darn chickens hide their eggs all over farm and sometimes the dogs find them first.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I too say if you wait to peel the eggs until they have cooled and if they are very fresh it is very difficult to peel (thus Easter eggs are hard to peel unless you use really old eggs). I always crack the shell as soon as the come out of the hot water and run cold water over them to cool quickly, this way they peel easily. About dogs eating them, I know most say it is ok, but I also know my last Golden got shells I had dropped on the floor and threw them up later.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

My duo likes 'em I guess because they're crunchy.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mine love egg shells! 

Alton Brown says to roll the egg on a hard surface gently crushing the whole shell and then it comes off easily... I tried (I ran it under some running water before trying to take it off) and it came off really well!! 

As for hard boiling them... it's hit or miss with me. It's one of the only things I have a hard time cooking, lol, isn't that weird?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I let my eggs age in the fridge two weeks or so. I always have a dozen aging in the back. In fact, I'll be buying our eggs for Easter this week.

I've also found that when eating eggs and watching tv, the back of the remote control makes a really good whacker! I whack the darn thing all over and usually the shell comes off in only 2 pieces. My kind of peeling.

Thanks for the tip, Ranger. I'll try that next time...although if it works Penny won't get any egss.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Mine love egg shells!
> 
> Alton Brown says to roll the egg on a hard surface gently crushing the whole shell and then it comes off easily... I tried (I ran it under some running water before trying to take it off) and it came off really well!!
> 
> As for hard boiling them... it's hit or miss with me. It's one of the only things I have a hard time cooking, lol, isn't that weird?


To perfectly cook hard boiled eggs, don't boil. Put the eggs in your pan, cover with cold water and bring to a rolling boil. Cover the pan, turn off the heat and leave covered for 20 minutes. Then immediately removed them from the pan and run cold water over them. If using large eggs works perfect every time.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Ian'sgran said:


> To perfectly cook hard boiled eggs, don't boil. Put the eggs in your pan, cover with cold water and bring to a rolling boil. Cover the pan, turn off the heat and leave covered for 20 minutes. Then immediately removed them from the pan and run cold water over them. If using large eggs works perfect every time.


Thank you!! I have a dozen that I've been wanting to HB for a while, been too afraid to. LOL. I always end up with a few cracked and leaking eggs... I don't like vinegar, is there any other way to prevent it?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Egg shells are fine for dogs..a source of calcium. One of our techs raises eggs and says that if they are too fresh the shell will stick when boiled.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mine always get their eggs with shells on, whether hard cooked or raw.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Our dogs _love_ raw eggs and egg shells, which we break into pieces for them. To be on the safe side, we buy pasteurized whole raw eggs for them.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have found, in addition to starting them in the cold water as listed above, if you poke a very small hole (with a needle or something like that) in the rounded end of the egg before you put it in the water, supposedly a film of water gets between the shell and that skin like coating around the egg, so it is easier to peel
Older eggs are also less likely to stick to the shell


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I have proven that screaming and throwing the egg in the sink while having a temper tantrum does not work so I won't advise that.:uhoh:

Copper loved going to the chicken coop and raiding the nests and it never hurt him as far as I could tell. He would turn the egg sideways and break it right open. Little brother Jack never did get the hang of it so Copper always had to assist and took about 50% commission.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Thank you!! I have a dozen that I've been wanting to HB for a while, been too afraid to. LOL. I always end up with a few cracked and leaking eggs... I don't like vinegar, is there any other way to prevent it?


Usually it is the boiling water moving them around that cracks them, so if you just get the water to boiling, then turn it off, should avoid that. I rarely have cracked eggs unless they went into the water cracked. And if you want to use eggs smaller than large, or larger, just decrease or increase the time spent in the covered pot by a couple of minutes.
I guess it is time to try eggs on Jaro. I am sure he will eat them. He has had a few egg whites that were not perfect when I was making deviled eggs.


----------

